# Relé discreto dos pines



## luisvc91 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola gente.
Quiero hacer un rele discreto con dos terminales unicamente.
Mi moto tiene un rele con dos terminales y quiero sustituirlo por un rele discreto hecho por mi con un 555 (el diseño del 555 se como hacerlo)
Concretamente es el rele de intermitencia. Si lo sustituyo por el mio podre regular la frecuencia.
La duda surge en que normalmente haria falta tres terminales en el circuito: Entrada VCC, Salida y GND, pero el que necesito fabricar solo podria tener dos terminales.
Y si alguien puede explicar como funciona (y adjuntar el esquematico si es posible) un rele de dos pines se lo agradezco.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2011)

El relé de dos patas tiene una resistencia en serie con un interruptor bimetálico.

Además la resistencia está adosada al bimetálico.

Cuando circula corriente (porque pusiste el guiño)  la lámpara se enciende y la resistencia se calienta , a su vez calienta al bimetálico , éste se curva y abre el interruptor , la luz se apaga. Luego de un instante todo se enfria y vuelve a conectar. . .  y así sucesivamente.

Lo veo demasiado verde para hacerlo con un 555 y solo dos patas 

Saludos !


----------



## luisvc91 (Nov 29, 2011)

Gracias por responder!
Entonces, sabrias decir algun circuito similar al 555 para hacerlo de modo que yo regule la frecuencia?
Saludos!


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mira creo que el rele de la moto va en serie y es tipo las lamparas intermitentes de los arbolitos de navidad el funcionamiento. No se bien como se podria hacer para que funcione bien ese circuito en serie..


----------



## luisvc91 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ya, el problema ahora es hacer un circuito electronico que emule al bimetal del rele electromecanico.......
Que por cierto no tengo ni idea....
Saludoss


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2011)

re-papa, pense que seria dificil.
pero no .....rompete vos un poco , aca la cosa no es asi ......


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Busca o calcula un circuito con el 555 que ni bien se alimente este por ej medio segundo la salida en "cero" y luego pase a "1" y active un rele que puentee la alimentacion, ahora el tema es como hacer que el rele se quede activado medio segundo cuando le puenteaste la alimentacion al 555 y se queda sin corriente. Por ahi poniendo un capacitor en la alimentacion del 555 con un diodo antes.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2011)

esa es la forma, el tiempo de "rele activo " dependera solo de el Cf (C de la fuente ) .
 a menso que lo sobredimensiones tanto que dependa de el oscilador .


----------



## luisvc91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Si os digo la verdad, no entendi muy bien lo que me habeis dicho....


----------



## aporfirio (Mar 14, 2012)

Aqui tienes uno que hice yo que funciona perfecto. La pata izquierda va a +12, la de abajo a 0v y la derecha a la carga. No es afectado por la carga, puedes usar leds o lamparas incandescentes, cualquier cosa. Funciona. Saludos


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yo queria hacer lo mismo, la idea seria ver si se puede hacer el circuito pero que funcone en serie, solo con 2 cables, uno que entra y uno que sale, como el destellador original.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

PRIMERO : si quieren hacer algo haganlo, no pidan que les diseñen el circuito.

SEGUNDO:  aca les adjunto el esquema y la explicacion:

cuando se inicia el rele esta desactivado, asi que nuestro circuito que no consume un pomo esta en serie con la carga (son solo 2 cables, los puntos redondos negros grandes) ...........la carga esta desactivada por que el circuito tiene lata impedancia .
se carga el C. de la fuente y el circuito comienza a contar un tiempo (por eso la dar alimentacion suele iniciar apagado ) .
cuando el tiempo llega se activa el rele PERO EL RELE PONE EN CORTO A SUS PROPIAS PATAS DE ALIMENTACION ................
asi que el circuito queda sin tension, por suerte el C de la fuente es capaz de mantener al rele activo 1 segundo (tiempo de carga encendida) .
hasta que el C. se descarga y el rele se desactiva...........
acaba de pasar el segundo de carga encendida.
volvemos a carga apagada:
al haberse abierto el rele nuestro circuito vuelve a recibir 12v y se carga el C y cuenta el tiempo el circuito (este es el tiempo en el que la carga permanece apagada) .......y todo vuelve a ocurrir.


 A TRABAJAR QUIEN LE INTERESE, como dice el dicho: quien quiera pescado que se moje el culo.
busquen osciladores y ponganse a jugar.


----------



## aporfirio (Mar 15, 2012)

Che Fernando, eso esta muy ingenioso, pero no es completamente estado sólido. Se podrá hacer lo mismo solo con componentes discretos ?. Basado en esta idea voy a ver si se me ocurre algo. Tomo el desafío. Soy aficionado, pero si encuentro algo, se los comparto para que opinen.
Saludos
Atilio



Ah, me olvidé de algo, ese circuito es muy dependiente de la carga. Si la carga es grande va rápido. Hay que ajustar el valor del capacitor en función de la carga que uses, verdad ?
Saludos
Atilio


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2012)

No le veo la gracia a quitar un relé para poner un relé, no veo la "discrección" por ningún lado. Yo probaría con un transistor.


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> No le veo la gracia a quitar un relé para poner un relé, no veo la "discrección" por ningún lado. Yo probaría con un transistor.



No es quitar un rele para poner un rele, porque el destellador original, el que va en serie no es un rele, es tipo el intermitente de los arbolitos de navidad. Y si por ejemplo cambias el foco de un guiñe por uno led, o uno de menos watts, deja de funcionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Aqui te dejo la lista completa de los destelladores comerciales , hay mecánicos y electrónicos , con solo agregarle una conección a masa tenés lo que buscás !

http://www.ralux.com.ar/espanol/catalogo-productos//Destelladores-Electronicos/pag/1

Saludos !


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Claro, con conexion a masa es facil, es alimentar un oscilador y listo, la idea del post es hacer uno electronico pero compatible con los de 2 patas, que son los que usa la moto. sin hacer ninguna otra modificacion. Creo que la cosa iria encaminada por el plano de fernandob


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Te quedaría mas o menos así :





El capacitor debería ser grande , de tal vez 1000 o 2200 uF , y las resistencias y el capacitor del timer conectados a las patas + , 2 , 6 , 7 y - , que no dibujé , deberían ser pequeños los capacitores y grandes las resistencias , fijate que en el datasheet del 555 está la tabla a la que me refiero.

Ya tenés para trabajar .

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2012)

Creo que algo así podría funcionar.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

1--- si tiene gracia, ya que en un caso es un rele controlado por un circuito y en el otro caso por un bimetal mas calefactor.
2 -- No es dependiente de la carga ,salvo que la carga sean 2 leds.
3 -- un transisitor o semiconductor NO se banca un corto ni siquiera escucharlo de lejos, un rele si y asociado a un fusible dura muchisimo.
4 --- un rele dura un monton aunque este taca- taca.

5 -- no compartas algo que "encontraste " , eso no sirve ni tiene merito.
lee, comprende, dedica unos dias a probar y comprender y luego veni con algo tuyo, un bebe tuyo bien parido.
no el de otro .

una buena partre de como yo aprendi (y calculo que muchisimos de nosotros ) fue armando, analizando, probando , equivocandonos, volviendo a analizar, descubriendo errores y solucionandolos.
volviendo a hacer el circuito que funcionaba mejor pero ...........
y de nuevo a pensar y probar........
hasta que al final lo sacas.
y es tuyo.
vos lo hiciste.
no importa si miles lo hicieron antes, o si hay mucho mejores:
a ese llegaste vos con tu esfuerzo, solucionando problemas ........

no buscando "a ver que encuentro por ahi" .


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2012)

- En tal caso va a hacer falta un condensador "interesante" para mantener un relé pegado medio segundo.
- De todas formas algo seguirá influyendo la lámpara que se ponga; es un circuito serie .
- ¿Tanto cuesta sacar un negativo? Todo el chasis del vehículo lo es (normalmente) así que se puede sacar del primer tornillo que se encuentre teniendo en cuenta que el consumo del 555 es bajo.
- Como soy un tiquismiquis* no me gusta mucho el 555; el primer pulso es mas largo y luego la onda no es simétrica en la configuración "normal" de astable, así que para mi gusto el primer pulso podría ser apagado para que no se note y luego hacer la configuración de astable simétrico.


*= manioso, purista, detallista, puñetero (sobre todo cuando es el trabajo de otro como en este caso)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Como soy un tiquismiquis* no me gusta mucho el 555; el primer pulso es mas largo y luego la onda no es simétrica en la configuración "normal" de astable, así que para mi gusto el primer pulso podría ser apagado para que no se note y luego hacer la configuración de astable simétrico.


 
Uso un truco para eso que además estiiiiiiiiira los tiempos.

Un díodo rectificador desde la pata 3 a la 5 y otro díodo rápido desde la pata 7 a la 5 también 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

voy a "imaginar" una historia, para ver a que se puede llegar:

armo el aparato, y pienso que no debe ser un oscilador, sino un mono ,y que con un solo T basta.
inicia descargado , sin tension, una resistencia y un C hacen al constante de tiempo para un T .
se carga el C y dispara al T . el cual activa al rele.

cuando este se pone en corto la placa queda sin tension y el rele se mantiene como dijimso con el Cde la fuente (Cf) .....hasta que este se descarga.

pero luego cuando se descargo se desconecta PERO EN SEGUIDA SE VUELVE A CONECTAR ... no me da tiempos queribles.

+
+
+
pensando

me doy cuenta que una vez disparado el T siempre queda disparado, y las oscilaciones las termina dando la histeresis de el rele.
asi que pruebo el rele aparte y veo que con 8,5v recien se activa y se abre con menos e 4v.
entonces razono :
tendria que hacer que el transistor "abra "antes de los 4v  asi cuando cae la vcc el transistor se apaga  antes de el rele .......
pero luego me doy cuenta que no , por que el transistor carece de histeresis.

y miro con ojitos de amor al 555 para no complicarme con mas T .

+
+
+
+
SE SUPONE que se usa para manejar luces , y todo el circuito no debe consumir mas que lo que el rele consume, o sea unos pocos mA , digamos 20 mA .
+
+
+
+
luego me emperro en no usar el 555 por que no quiero hacer impresos y tengo unas plaquetas muy simples que si uso solo un T. van .......... asi que pienso en como descargar el Ctao mucho antes de que se descargue el Cf cuando el T se activo  ........y en seguida se me ocurren un par de formas , asi que con un solo T . el circuito se pone a oscilar bien .
pero estuve igual un rato con el 555 
+
+
+
+
++



en fin, es solo una historia , pero para mi , es asi como se hace y lo que les gusta hacer a quienes les gusta la electronica y escriben en este foro ...............lo demas........... para mi es como el que en vez de trabajar va a pedir monedas al autobus diciendo que tiene sida o que fue abducido por ETs y que por eso no puede trabajar, y por eso en vez de robar viene al autobis a pedir una ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

O usas un darlington  para el relé y la base la manejas con la constante de tiempo , poca corriente


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

yo alguna vez lo hice, y por lo s tiempos requeridos con un T comun va, con la ganacia de un 547 o un 337 alcanza.
no te olvides que el T. te da un tiempo (off)  , pero el otro (on)  te lo da la impedancia de el rele y el Cf.
asi que esto lo haces solo para tiempos cortos, sino :
o el Cf sera una bestia o tendras tiemps muy asimetricos.

es un circuito sencillo , pero interesante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Vos no jugás con 555 no ?

Medio le tenes odio


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

no, mira ya lo analice y lo manejo bien, sabes que pasa, tengo unas plaquetitas simples y si puedo hacerlo con 2 T me van, pero si necesito el 555 tiene 4 +4 patas rigidas, en fin, debo hacer el impreso.
y eso me rompe.

ahora bien, si por algun motivo si debo hacer el impreso y es algo mas complejo que el uso de un solo modulo (digamos inversor o FF) ya queda corto y mejor pasemos a un 2*7 pines tipo 4093.

el 555 es un bicho que se quedo en UN solo modulo.
hasta te digo que seria mas util en un 2*4 pines poner 3 inversors trigger o 2 nand.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2012)

Quizás a lo que apunte el Sr. "F" sea algo como esto.


----------

